# October THROWDOWN



## bmudd14474 (Oct 2, 2013)

This months theme will be .......................................................
HALLOWEEN


Your dish has to be a Halloween inspired dish. You can use any smoked item to make it. It can be any kind of dish ie. starter, main, etc... 
If you have any questions please let me know.

View media item 259155

 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 10/31/13


The rules are the same and available HERE. 

*
Code Word: BOO



Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on10/31/13.  Please email all entries to [email protected]



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## webowabo (Oct 2, 2013)

HOW FUN! GREAT idea for a throwdown... let the fun begin! Can't WAIT!:sausage:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 2, 2013)

I love it! Thanks Brian and may the best one win :biggrin:


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 2, 2013)

U:yahoo:


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 3, 2013)

This will be interesting!!!!

May the best Ghoul win!!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 3, 2013)

Halloween is probably my Favorite Holiday!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh Boy smoked candy corns here we come!


----------



## redneck69 (Oct 3, 2013)

this one will be very fun and there will be some very interesting entries...i'm in


----------



## webowabo (Oct 3, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oh Boy smoked candy corns here we come!


Dang nab it.. I need anothee idea now! :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Dang nab it.. I need anothee idea now!


----------



## jeffed76 (Oct 3, 2013)

this is going to be a blast!!!!!!


----------



## dj mishima (Oct 3, 2013)

Very interesting!


----------



## dougmays (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh i'm in!!


----------



## mrchuckierock (Oct 5, 2013)

this should be fun. Already got a couple of ideas forming...see you guys at the finish line


----------



## dcarch (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like a great throwdown for lots of imaginative creations!

Unfortunately I would not be able to join you guys because of renovations in the kitchen.

Look forward to seeing all your entries.

dcarch


----------



## tbstbs (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

Forget it.

I have been lurking here for years. The Halloween Throw down looks interesting.
So here we go guys, don’t bother to enter, because I am going to win!!!!!
LOL!!!!

You see, I have learned all the good tricks from you folks and I am going to use
them all! Ha!

TBSTBS


----------



## millerk0486 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just might have to enter this one... It'll be my first!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 7, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> This months theme will be .......................................................
> HALLOWEEN
> 
> 
> ...


oh how fun.......can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.....might have to put on my thinking cap and get in on the fun!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Great idea!....................


----------



## everythingsmoke (Oct 14, 2013)

Sounds cool...I'm in!


----------



## link (Oct 21, 2013)

I am in. Submitted yesterday. Thanks this was fun.


----------



## jeffed76 (Oct 21, 2013)

Just sent in my entry, woooooooot!!!


----------



## jeffed76 (Oct 21, 2013)

Smoked pumpkin anyone LOL 













image.jpg



__ jeffed76
__ Oct 21, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Oct 21, 2013)

These guys plate the prettiest plates of the most delicious sounding foods... its really intimidating! Or should I say inspirational!


----------



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2013)

sorry guys for wasting your time

I just turned mine in

winner winner chicken dinner!!


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 27, 2013)

I will be submitting my entry tonight, so good luck to those of you who have entered because you're going to need it ...


----------



## miamirick (Oct 27, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> I will be submitting my entry tonight, so good luck to those of you who have entered because you're going to need it ...



Perhaps you missed my post right previous to yours?


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 27, 2013)

Nope I saw it.. Im just that confident.


----------



## miamirick (Oct 27, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> Nope I saw it.. Im just that confident.:hockeyeurbaston:



We'll,   Good  luck to you.  Hope it was tasty!!   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## redneck69 (Oct 31, 2013)

just emailed off our entry that the wifey and i did


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 31, 2013)

Last day for entries..........

Looking forward to seeing the voting thread...............seems like we have some very confident entries already, but you never know what might be lurking out there.......


----------



## jeffed76 (Nov 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 2, 2013)

It usually takes a few days to get them all organized and posted.

But yes I too am excited to see what inspiring dishes are entered! Just have to wait  :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 4, 2013)

I CANT WAIT ANY LONGER!!!!! This suspense is killing me. LOL...


----------



## dougmays (Nov 4, 2013)

i'm so upset with myself! I had all intentions of competing this month but all the traveling and moving caught up to me and i ran out of time! I wanted to do something with some smoked pumpkin bbq sauce with a GHOSTLY (pepper) kick :)

ah well...next year! Can't wait to see the submissions!


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 4, 2013)

Doug you can bring your sauce this weekend. Sounds good! I may not be able to enjoy much of it, wimpy stomach, but would love to try it.


----------



## dougmays (Nov 4, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Doug you can bring your sauce this weekend. Sounds good! I may not be able to enjoy much of it, wimpy stomach, but would love to try it.


Thats the thing...i didnt have time to make it. But maybe i can squeeze some time in!


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't push it Doug. This weekend is to relax. No need to get stressed over a sauce the week/days before. I am ending up with a ton of last minute things and not having fun.

Besides from some of the earlier post it sounds like you saved some time. The winners have already stepped forward! :pot:


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 5, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Doug you can bring your sauce this weekend. Sounds good! I may not be able to enjoy much of it, wimpy stomach, but would love to try it.





dougmays said:


> Thats the thing...i didnt have time to make it. But maybe i can squeeze some time in!





jarjarchef said:


> Don't push it Doug. This weekend is to relax. No need to get stressed over a sauce the week/days before. I am ending up with a ton of last minute things and not having fun.
> 
> Besides from some of the earlier post it sounds like you saved some time. The winners have already stepped forward!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 5, 2013)

Guys im going to get the voting thread up tomorrow.  I had surgery on my arm last week so i have been down. im up now but slow since im a 1 arm man for a bit.

Thanks


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 5, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> Guys im going to get the voting thread up tomorrow. I had surgery on my arm last week so i have been down. im up now but slow since im a 1 arm man for a bit.
> 
> Thanks


Wow Brian - glad everything turned out OK.  IMO getting a vote out can wait if you are hurtin for certain.  Take it easy.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 5, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> Guys im going to get the voting thread up tomorrow. I had surgery on my arm last week so i have been down. im up now but slow since im a 1 arm man for a bit.
> 
> Thanks


I bet the next time she says shut up you don't mess up and stand up!


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 6, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> Guys im going to get the voting thread up tomorrow. I had surgery on my arm last week so i have been down. im up now but slow since im a 1 arm man for a bit.
> 
> Thanks


 I hope all is going well, and don't forget to milk that sympathy card for all you can.


----------



## millerk0486 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hopefully it wasn't your grilling arm! Get well soon


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 6, 2013)

millerk0486 said:


> Hopefully it wasn't your grilling arm! Get well soon



It was the grilling arm :help: but its ok. ill use the other arm


----------



## wes w (Nov 7, 2013)

Good to hear your doing well.


----------

